# Ih 284



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

Looking for opinions on IH 284 gas engine tractors.
https://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00V0V_gOCJuLtuzQA_600x450.jpg


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rober,

IH 284 models were Japanese built tractors, built for IH by Komatsu. The Gasoline model used a Mazda engine, and the Diesel model used a Nissan engine.

Good tractor, but parts are scarce and this is going to get worse. I would avoid any older Japanese built tractor, as Japanese manufacturers tend to discontinue parts after a certain age. This equates to forced obsolescence.


----------



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

I should have checked here 1st. had my head turned by a pretty face & bought it. this tractor is super clean,has low hours, was stored indoors, & was only used to mow a level 2 acre plot. it was close enough that I drove it home. wasn't this engine also used in some Mazda trucks?


----------

